# Project Rabbit Turbo (pics inside!!!)



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Here we go!!!!!!!!!!

































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (~kInG~)*

more info....
[email protected] (6:19 PM 1-26-2007): we're going to make a kit hopefully, the truth is we don't know how the engine will hold the "power" so will see how it goes and if everything is alright we'll make a kit for SURE and yeah we're keeping the stock engine cover modified inside
and...
[email protected] (6:23 PM 1-26-2007): ...we're looking for 275-300 at the crank, I don't see why it wouldn't make it there.
ohhh, and it will be tuned by Unitronic!!!!!!!










_Modified by ~kInG~ at 6:26 PM 1-26-2007_


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (~kInG~)*

TELL US MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (~kInG~)*

Shouldn't you take me out to dinner or something first?


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (Giancarlo)*

Original thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3045988


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (vr_vento95)*

damn king, u beat me to posting this.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (osteor10)*

I believe thats the "damaged" rabbit Unitronic was talking about getting "in 2 weeks".
Remember, Unitronic and VAG are like 1 minute away from eachother and VAG is acually a distributor of Unitronic chips.
Guess it wasn't all BS when they told me about this!










_Modified by @[email protected] at 12:56 AM 1-27-2007_


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (~kInG~)*

so, what is the turbo, looks like the manifold outlet faces up, nice going!!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (whatsyourbeef)*

looks like a gt28rs to me.....I bet spool-up is going to be great...


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_looks like a gt28rs to me.....I bet spool-up is going to be great...

correct. should make good power. can't wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hoping for affordability.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (Maestor_Shake)*

UPDATES UPDATES!!!!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (Giancarlo)*

from the mkV forum...

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hehehe don't worry everyone i'll let you know AS SOON AS I HAVE something new.
Like now : 
















Piping almost done on the whole car.
Working on it!!
Castro


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_


















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (~kInG~)*

oh its so pretty....


----------



## Kittles (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (~kInG~)*


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (Kittles)*

I love how if you wanted you could paint the piping black and almost go 100% stealth with the average person looking at it and not noticing it's turbo'd.
Kudos to fitting everything under the engine cover, that's simply badass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I love how if you wanted you could paint the piping black and almost go 100% stealth with the average person looking at it and not noticing it's turbo'd.
Kudos to fitting everything under the engine cover, that's simply badass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









sleeper!!!


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes! Black couplers would rock too. I bet the car is faster than a GTI and for less $$.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

considering you're looking at close to 100 hp more, it's safe to assume that it will be a good second(maybe more) faster to 60.


----------



## VWkid2112 (Jun 27, 2005)

kit coming out?


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (VWkid2112)*

droooooooling here, keep us updated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (rare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rare* »_Yes! Black couplers would rock too. I bet the car is faster than a GTI and for less $$.

Assuming everything inside doesn't grenade. If I were you, meaning the people putting this together), I'd start picking out forged slugs and beefier rods







I don't know how much faith I have in the stock pieces. 
Looks hella awesome though.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (the s is silent)*

I see you agree with me once and for all Rare. Black everything would be amazing. Nothing like popping your hood and people are like wow...stock...








And then you rape them like nothing and they are left scratching their noggins like wtf?


----------



## Scratchmaster_J (Jan 18, 2007)

If your running 6psi it should be fine with stock internals... unless you want higher boost then I can see a need for internals.


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Scratchmaster_J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scratchmaster_J* »_If your running 6psi it should be fine with stock internals... unless you want higher boost then I can see a need for internals. 

He said 275 or 300 at the crank. Regardless of the boost used to achieve that...if the rods aren't up to snuff, you will ventilate the block.


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (the s is silent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the s is silent* »_ He said 275 or 300 at the crank. Regardless of the boost used to achieve that...if the rods aren't up to snuff, you will ventilate the block.

Neuspeed made 225 wheel IIRC on 7 psi. Did they change rods? Have you seen or held a 2.5 rod in your hand? The motor is not rev happy and I can not imagine that they are waifs that won't hold 6-7psi.
I think I read that the crank is forged from the factory. The OBDI ABA was a forged crank from the factory and it loved boost.


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I see you agree with me once and for all Rare. Black everything would be amazing. Nothing like popping your hood and people are like wow

Indeed. If I had someone who could burn a chip I would be boosted already. A kit is nice for this reason. They already did all of the engineering work for you. Bolt on and hammer.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (rare)*

more info....

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Here:








The only thing missing is the rod extension kit for the internal wastegate, we had to add that because of the way we install the turbo to have the downpipe on the driver side.
So we should have this tomorrow.








We started the car with the stock injectors everything is alright. Tomorrow we'll install the rod extension and the injectors and it's Tuning time!!!
Castro


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (rare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rare* »_
Neuspeed made 225 wheel IIRC on 7 psi. Did they change rods? Have you seen or held a 2.5 rod in your hand? The motor is not rev happy and I can not imagine that they are waifs that won't hold 6-7psi.
I think I read that the crank is forged from the factory. The OBDI ABA was a forged crank from the factory and it loved boost.

Nope, I havn't seen a 2.5 rod. If these stock rods can handle 300hp, that would kick ass. I remember somebody saying something about bottom ends blowing up on these when people tried to turbo them, but I cannot back that up at all...so it was probably somebody blowing smoke. I wasn't bashing anybody...just saying 6psi wouldn't float their goals.
And I have also read that we have a forged crank. But I know of cars with cast cranks that loved boost. Forged cranks are HEAVY. Does it reduce the flex of the bottom end or something?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (the s is silent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the s is silent* »_
Nope, I havn't seen a 2.5 rod. If these stock rods can handle 300hp, that would kick ass. I remember somebody saying something about bottom ends blowing up on these when people tried to turbo them, but I cannot back that up at all...so it was probably somebody blowing smoke. I wasn't bashing anybody...just saying 6psi wouldn't float their goals.
And I have also read that we have a forged crank. But I know of cars with cast cranks that loved boost. Forged cranks are HEAVY. Does it reduce the flex of the bottom end or something?

The only issues I heard about turboing this motor was in 2 seperate instances, both cars couldn't run properly because they had Auto trannies. One company was ABD.
I'm sure we'll know if this motor can handle turbo or not once they finish tuning it this week or next and finally start driving it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

THIS WEEK PLEASE make it THIS WEEK!!!!!!!!!
Please let us know how everything is working out and what the weak spots of the engine are.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Picture bump!
















We just got the rod extension in!!
Castro


_Quote, originally posted by *CaStr0ne* »_
We're looking at 10-12psi, on 94 octane.
Tuning tomorrow! The car is already strapped on the dyno









UPDATES from the MKV forums.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

What i wanna know is if they are even gonna upgrade the clutch/flywheel/tranny etc.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

update!!

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We did some tests this morning, the car was tiptronic, we swapped it to manual and the clutch switch is acting up, when you hit the clutch the revs goes up, kinda dangerous to tune a car when it's doing that. We're now looking into that right now.








It did get up to 145WHP at [email protected]








Hopefully real numbers this afternoon!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We'll get there, we'll get there...

_Modified by [email protected] at 8:43 AM 2-2-2007_


----------



## SCHALTHEBELKNAUF (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Are you using a BOV in that setup? Wouldn't that cause drivability issues when shifting? Why wouldn't you reroute it using a DV back into the intake tube? Sorry for all the questions, just curious.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (SCHALTHEBELKNAUF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SCHALTHEBELKNAUF* »_Are you using a BOV in that setup? Wouldn't that cause drivability issues when shifting? Why wouldn't you reroute it using a DV back into the intake tube? Sorry for all the questions, just curious.

ask *[email protected]* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FreshBaked 24 7 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

grrr i hate tiptronic


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Clutch switch issue, fixed.
Dyno tuning time!!! (hopefully) 


more info if your not following the MKV thread...


----------



## FreshBaked 24 7 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (~kInG~)*

updates?!?!?!?


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (FreshBaked 24 7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreshBaked 24 7* »_updates?!?!?!?


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nothing new today sorry, Mike Z's working on it!
Castro


----------



## FreshBaked 24 7 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (~kInG~)*



well this thread has come to a hault...


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

any one know the torque capacity of the clutch?? seems that a torque biasing deifferential and high capacity clutch need to go along with the turbo setup.


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (FreshBaked 24 7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreshBaked 24 7* »_

well this thread has come to a hault...









dont worry so has the main thread over in the MK5 forum. i hope it isn't like all the other 2.5 projects that get close to the end and then vanish into thin air.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (thumper07)*

so how bout them turbos....i had a mazda 3 before my 07 rabbit. its was all alum block and head. we have a cast iron block. people were puting out 7 psi no prob in the 3. the ppl putting out 10 psi only had problems witht he trans. i have NO dout in my mind 7 psi is safe. i cant wait... so much much tourqe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (sl33pyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sl33pyb* »_so how bout them turbos....i had a mazda 3 before my 07 rabbit. its was all alum block and head. we have a cast iron block. people were puting out 7 psi no prob in the 3. the ppl putting out 10 psi only had problems witht he trans. i have NO dout in my mind 7 psi is safe. i cant wait... so much much tourqe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How much power did the 3 put out?


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (@[email protected])*

ppl were putting out 250 to 280 depending on the set up all with 7 to 8 psi. we had 2.3 i4 9.5:1 ratio. stock was 160 to the crank and about 135 to the wheel. touqre was was a was 155 to the crank. and that was a ford engine


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Project Rabbit Turbo (thumper07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper07* »_
dont worry so has the main thread over in the MK5 forum. i hope it isn't like all the other 2.5 projects that get close to the end and then vanish into thin air.


i guess i should have knocked on wood








-matt


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

man its almost been half a year. Is it really that complicated? i would never have guessed it...


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

cant wait for the finish product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 007rabbit (Sep 20, 2006)

maybe they are waiting for some big show to unvail the car???? maybe.....please.....


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (007rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *007rabbit* »_maybe they are waiting for some big show to unvail the car???? maybe.....please.....

nope, they are waitnig for this:

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hey guys, we're hoping to offer a complete stock performance remap in about a months time. *We have begun tuning on both stock 2.5L and boosted 2.5L







*
Stay tuned


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

when did they say that?? 
-matt


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (thumper07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper07* »_when did they say that?? 
-matt

today (5/30/2007)
here >>>> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...75826


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

any updates yet? its 7/16/07. prolly not though.
-matt


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (thumper07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper07* »_any updates yet? its 7/16/07. prolly not though.
-matt
'
nope, nothing yet (7/16/07)


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

one million dollors


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_one million dollors









plus tax, deposit and core charge


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
plus tax, deposit and core charge








+ 1 soul.


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

did any one make this turbo work or is it just dead?


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (Codename-dnb)*

... Place your bets! 
I'm saying ~227WHP & 253 Ft-Lbs at 10PSI tuned!


----------



## Geoff Rood (Apr 30, 2001)

Guess what I saw at work today!


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (Geoff Rood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Geoff Rood* »_Guess what I saw at work today!

















Thunder Bunny?


----------



## BlackRabbit34 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

I love the thunder bunny...It was in the last euro tuner mag and they called it a GTI


----------



## Geoff Rood (Apr 30, 2001)

Yes it was between a red jetta wagon, and the R-line GTI, with a white Mk5 R32 after that, then a Fahrenheit GLI and GTI after that. Not a bad display really, hoods were closed though


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Geoff Rood)*

i am tired of seeing that damn thunder bunny and nuspeed has nothing about a turbo kit or pictures of the install on there site and none no were of the turbo it self.


----------



## Geoff Rood (Apr 30, 2001)

well it was just an intercooler that said neuspeed, could have been adapted from a lot of applications to fit a mk5.


----------

